# Any news on holiday home tax ?



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello all , does anyone have any new info on the greek holiday home tax? As usual our accountant has received several emails but so far we haven't had a reply ( new accountant needed I think )!!
We don't earn anything in greece and use the house solely for a few holidays per year. 
Thanks.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

You should have your Taxisnet account details from your accountant,which is your user name and password so that you can go on line yourself and view your obligations,it will show what you have paid to date and what is outstanding to the tax office,Im guessing one can pay through their banks a one off or installments,your on line account will show your installment plan,easier and cheaper to pay in one hit I think.You will print out a paper that will give details to the bank,codes etc..for them to deposit it in the correct place.I believe you must fill in a EI form every year as a property owner and a E9 if there are any changes to the property,structural additions or change of ownership etc...you will incur fines added to your account if you do not do this and they are back-dated,they increase by the day,not paying the tax also incurs daily added fines.Your accountant must advise on all of this.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*property taxes in greece*

You must also fill in an E9 if you inherit a property in greece as it comes under a change of ownership,it is a one-off not every year,same as any changes to the property.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank for your help. Any idea of annual cost for 140 sq mtr house half way up a mountain in a very old village ?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*property tax in greece*



samrvy said:


> Thank for your help. Any idea of annual cost for 140 sq mtr house half way up a mountain in a very old village ?


We have 140 as a main house,90 as an apotheeki and a small bit as a garage,its best to say the apotheeki and garage is not lit as they charge for what has electricity,they charge a lesser amount on unlit garage and apotheeki,so best to say they are not lit.It depends on the area,is it posh,very touristy,expensive desirable area etc..they also calculate your land space,age of property,rural areas are less than posh suburbs,all extremely complicated.our yearly bill is 500,but ours is nearly new,our 50 metr flat in a poor area of Athens is 200,so I think your house if its old, will not be more than about 300 per year.Have you not sorted this yet,you should be paying from last year,the maximum payment plan is 6 months, in 3 month doses,1 month or a one off payment,we have stopped now and will begin again in september.Lots of things can be done on line now in greece,making life easier.Your accountant needs to get all your codes for you from the tax office.Dont hesitate to ask for further help if you need.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Ahh thank you very much for your advise, unfortunately the accountants on our island are stuck in the dark ages and think it normal not to reply to emails etc. this is the third accountant in 4 years. I imagine accountants in the city are much easier to deal with. 
I think it's time to look for the fourth !!
Regards Sam


----------

